# Dunham Lehr Wonder Warm



## Crooked Pine (May 4, 2017)

I have a vintage Dunham Lehr stove that I am trying to install in our home.  The inspectors are insisting on an owners manual for reference. I have turned nothing up, and am eager to find one or a substitute, looking for help.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 4, 2017)

Do you have pictures you can share, so we can help you with the search?


----------



## Crooked Pine (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 5, 2017)

I have not found anything yet.  Not too long ago there was a thread on this forum about  another model stove of this brand.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 5, 2017)

Can you find a model number?


----------



## Crooked Pine (May 5, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Can you find a model number?


It only has one number, which may be a serial #5980.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 5, 2017)

http://apniwebportal.com/page/wonder-warm-wood-stove-manual/

http://tarbookingup.eu/marine/wonder-warm-wood-stove-manual.php

All I can find are these links. The number you have is not a model number IMO, they all start with 15XXX.
To download these manuals, you need to create an account.

I hope it is something. Good luck


----------



## Crooked Pine (May 6, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> http://apniwebportal.com/page/wonder-warm-wood-stove-manual/
> 
> http://tarbookingup.eu/marine/wonder-warm-wood-stove-manual.php
> 
> ...


I bet there is a #1 hiding, that would make it #15980! Any further leads would be great.  I hope these links work. Has anyone used them for other searches?


----------



## Cityscape (Aug 16, 2022)

Crooked Pine said:


> I have a vintage Dunham Lehr stove that I am trying to install in our home.  The inspectors are insisting on an owners manual for reference. I have turned nothing up, and am eager to find one or a substitute, looking for help.


Are you still looking for this?


Crooked Pine said:


> I have a vintage Dunham Lehr stove that I am trying to install in our home.  The inspectors are insisting on an owners manual for reference. I have turned nothing up, and am eager to find one or a substitute, looking for help.


----------



## Hoytman (Aug 16, 2022)

Please open that up and take pictures for people and post them here. Probably would benefit new posters who own these stoves.

That stove was likely made in Richmond, Indiana.

Thanks for posting what you have so far!


----------



## Cityscape (Aug 16, 2022)

Hoytman said:


> Please open that up and take pictures for people and post them here. Probably would benefit new posters who own these stoves.
> 
> That stove was likely made in Richmond, Indiana.
> 
> Thanks for posting what you have so far!





Hoytman said:


> Please open that up and take pictures for people and post them here. Probably would benefit new posters who own these stoves.
> 
> That stove was likely made in Richmond, Indiana.
> 
> Thanks for posting what you have so far!


No problem! This is from my installed-in-1983 Wonder Warm. As soon as I can, I'll do a PDF for folks. In the meanwhile, here are the JPGs. I'm not sure why they have 2018 on the pages (file #?) but the file is 07111980 and I've had it since 1983. Also, does not look like they uploaded on order. Sorry. I still have the unit, Just replaced it this year because of the tax credit.


----------

